# 8 month, 1 week old wins Derby



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Many of you may have ignored the thread of Roux X Tyra since it's about 30 pages long, but in case you havent read the last few pages, here's the blow by blow of Ammo's first win, and seventh Derby point so far. Amazing...(theres a good pic on the Roux x Tyra thread)

(Micki's post)
Treasure State Retriever Club Butte, Montana July 11-13 2008
It was a strong 31 Dog field. I know for sure there was one scratch. The Derby grounds that were used are private and only used during trials. I can say she ran another really nice trial this weekend. She didn’t cheat the water and didn’t back side a gun . In fact she ran some beautiful lines to the birds. It came down to the Fourth Series because several dogs had done really nice work. the memory bird was a long angle steep entry into the water. Then a steep angle up the hill to the bird. Ammo pinned the go bird and took a Beautiful line and drilled the memory bird. 
First Place – Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer (Ammo) Micki Petrovish 
Second Place – Arnolds Burly Tabster SH (Tab) Tab’s Second Derby and his Second, Second Place and I believe he has 3 MH passes, Congrats to Rick Arnold! 
Third Place - Bigwood’s Rip and Tear (Rip) Don Remien (H) Congrats to Owner Mark Henry - I believe that makes 30 Derby points on Rip. 
Forth Place - JT Chaparron (Chaparron) Julian Lopez 
RJ Chasing the Outlaws (Copper) Greg Jones 
Congrats to all those that Jammed. 
We want to Thank Judges Steven Zachry from Stevensville, MT. and Jenny Grasse from Annandale, NJ, it was nice meeting you!! 
A Special Thank You to Bill Totten @ Nightwind Retrievers for helping us with Ammo. 
__________________
Moose to Goose Ranch


----------



## SMITTYSSGTUSMC (May 12, 2008)

Great job I bet you are very excited!!


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Congrats to the owners and this Whole litter Frank and Roux too!!!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

After seeing this on the events page I wondered about this dog. Just amazing. Who did the training? (Just wondering-it's remarkable regardless of who trained him)

M


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

what an accomplishment--congrats to all involved!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats unbelievable!!!

My dogs are barely potty trained at 8 mos! Very impressive.

SM


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

That's fantastic, I run against the dogs that were in that field and there are some heavy hitters, and not to mention one of the dogs in the field, Bob Crab's "Rx to win" was 2nd on the 2007 derby list, and she's hard to beat hardly puts a foot down wrong when she's on!!!! That's a feat!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

champ said:


> That's fantastic, I run against the dogs that were in that field and there are some heavy hitters, and not to mention one of the dogs in the field, Bob Crab's "Rx to win" was 2nd on the 2007 derby list, and she's hard to beat hardly puts a foot down wrong when she's on!!!! That's a feat!


Thanks for all your support! 
I agree there were some heavy hitters in the field, but Bob Crabb's - Windy was not there this weekend. She has aged out. Bob Crabb is one of our Training Partners and Mentor's and Windy is one of those dogs we strive for Ammo to turn out like.


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

Congradulations Micki, Bill, and Ammo. Sent a pm to Jim to let him know. Now I wish Micki was around to help me with the 13 week old YLF I got a couple weeks ago. She is doing well so far But----
Just keep the string alive. Clayton Evans


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Thanks for all your support!
> I agree there were some heavy hitters in the field, but Bob Crabb's - Windy was not there this weekend. She has aged out. Bob Crabb is one of our Training Partners and Mentor's and Windy is one of those dogs we strive for Ammo to turn out like.


Wonder where all the doubters about you pushing too far went to. :razz::razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

SLICK said:


> Wonder where all the doubters about you pushing too far went to. :razz::razz::razz::razz:


Don't worry they are still around, but they are just waiting for the wheels to come off...

Personally, congratulations on the blue ribbon. It is an accomplishment regardless of age or coat color!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I think it's flat out pathetic. Leave the man alone. Let him do what he wants to with his dog. Didn't he previously have a FC-AFC dog @ 2? Bottom line here, people are jealous of what they don't have. You can't tell me anybody who wouldn't "Honestly" do exactly what the man is doing if they could.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

SLICK said:


> You can't tell me anybody who wouldn't "Honestly" do exactly what the man is doing if they could.


Yes, I could honestly tell you a few people who wouldn't.

Congrats for the blue, Ammo, Bill, and Micki, bet you are having a lot of fun! Special girl.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Slick,
I can honestly tell you that I would not do what he is doing. That doesn't mean I fault him for doing it. It's his dog and he is rightly proud of the accomplishments. I'm impressed and hope that his dog's training progresses well and he has another FC AFC dog at age two (if that's his goal). But don't assume that those who are concerned about the end result are simply envious or would do the same thing in his shoes.
And that's all I've got to say about that.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Once again Congrats on the feat!




God Bless,



Richard


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

SLICK said:


> I think it's flat out pathetic. Leave the man alone. Let him do what he wants to with his dog. Didn't he previously have a FC-AFC dog @ 2? Bottom line here, people are jealous of what they don't have. You can't tell me anybody who wouldn't "Honestly" do exactly what the man is doing if they could.


Come on Slick, Simma down now! Nobody said anything and you are ready to put 'em up.  Take it easy Bro. its all good.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

sounds like areally nice young dog! congratulations!

now get the other 3 points and quit, unless you are made of money and want to make a run on the NDC designation.

this level of talent is so rare.....i'm pretty sure this dog has MUCH bigger fish to fry!-paul


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations on an awesome accomplishment. Just goes to show it doesn't matter what color a dog is with the right stuff you get success:BIG:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Leddyman said:


> Come on Slick, Simma down now! Nobody said anything and you are ready to put 'em up.  Take it easy Bro. its all good.


lol Not like that. Was more about the other thread. I'm cool. Just don't get why anybody would pass judgment on anybody when they have proven in the past that they just might know what they're doing. If my pup is lucky/good enough to win a Derby @ 8 months, I doubt the guy training him will be against it and I'm certain he knows a thing or 2 about dogs. :razz::razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

I think I read somewhere that Danny Farmer is going to have your dog. Just out of curiosity ask him at what age he would run a dog in a derby. I, personally, am with you, let the man run his dog how he wants and more power to him. I just wonder what Mr. Farmer would say about dogs in general. I read an interesting Lardy article on the subject yesterday that made me think about the other thread. He doesn't give an age, just lists some skills that need to be in place before they run any competitions. My dog may age out before we are ready to run a derby.


----------



## Alec Sparks (Jan 31, 2003)

Nice for the owner but the down side will now be all the people grinding up young dogs trying to match or beat the mark because one did it.

And don't think for a minute some people won't.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Just when I was feeling good about having a dog with 15 derby points, I read about an 8 month old with a win. Just goes to show you, what you're up against in this game.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Alec Sparks said:


> Nice for the owner but the down side will now be all the people grinding up young dogs trying to match or beat the mark because one did it.
> 
> And don't think for a minute some people won't.


That is an excellent point. I hope the owners of litter mates are careful.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Buzz said:


> Just when I was feeling good about having a dog with 15 derby points, I read about an 8 month old with a win. Just goes to show you, what you're up against in this game.


Hey, Buzz,
15 derby points is just fine! The race doesn't always go to the swiftest.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Leddyman said:


> I think I read somewhere that Danny Farmer is going to have your dog. Just out of curiosity ask him at what age he would run a dog in a derby. I, personally, am with you, let the man run his dog how he wants and more power to him. I just wonder what Mr. Farmer would say about dogs in general. I read an interesting Lardy article on the subject yesterday that made me think about the other thread. He doesn't give an age, just lists some skills that need to be in place before they run any competitions. My dog may age out before we are ready to run a derby.


I just briefly met Danny Farmer at the Open National this year. A friend of ours had his Dog in training with him. I doubt, if Mr Farmer even knows who Ammo is. At this time we plan on training Ammo ourselves. However, most Pros/Trainers that we have talked with will start running Derbies when they think the Dog can Win and age has really nothing to do with it. We don't think it makes any difference if the Dogs 23 months or 6 months old. I did read somewhere that Lottie Won her First Derby at 11 months old. I can name numerous Dogs that have run in the Derby and went on to get there FC AFC and Finish Nationals. One question that I would like to ask is if the majority of the Dogs that have FC AFC in front of there name is - Did they run in the Derby? Regardless of there placements or record I would guess that most have. Micki


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

Buzz said:


> Just when I was feeling good about having a dog with 15 derby points, I read about an 8 month old with a win. Just goes to show you, what you're up against in this game.



Ya Dave you better start over and give her to me!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Alec Sparks said:


> Nice for the owner but the down side will now be all the people grinding up young dogs trying to match or beat the mark because one did it.
> 
> And don't think for a minute some people won't.


I respectfully disagree. At this very early stage in Ammo's life and career it appears that she is an exceptional talent and far outside the norm, even for a good FT prospect. Most people on this board and in the FT game realize that. I've spoken with littermate owners and while all are extremely pleased with their pup, none have indicated that they would expect Ammo-like performances from theirs. All seem to be just enjoying their furballs - Bill and Micki a little more than others! 

I've talked with Bill and Micki enough to understand that they have a very good handle on things. They, and Ammo, are doing just fine and having a ton of fun....so:

LAISSEZ LES BONS TEMPS ROULE!!!

Frank


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

there is nothing wrong with enjoying your dog. the past year has made me realize how fast time goes by. i truely believe that if your dog is ready run them. i have QAA one at 13 months, won as well as placed them in an am at two, and place one in the derby at 10 months and they all became fc afc dogs. you just have to know their limitations and not push them past them. congrats on your win and like i said enjoy her everyday you can becauce she wont be here long.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Kip, Congrats on your success! I would like to say we do not push and put pressure on Ammo to do this. Those that train with us knew that we teach and she just happens to be an Extremely Quick Learner and is Very Eager to please.  Micki


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Alec Sparks - now there is a name from the past - how are you? 

FOM


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

SLICK said:


> Wonder where all the doubters about you pushing too far went to. :razz::razz::razz::razz:


We're still here Slick.

I'll bet that no one that made a comment was thinking about this dog in particular. However young dogs in general. I hope this gent gets all he wants out of his dog and more. 

Personally I hope he takes the one guys advise and quits after another 5 points. Moves on and trains, trains, trains. If he does this then he will have another FC/AFC in short order.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

oakwood said:


> Ya Dave you better start over and give her to me!


Keep trying Brad. ;-)


----------



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

Way to go AMMO!!She's one phenomenal dog to say the least.Congrats Micki and Bill on all her success so far....looking forward to reading her accomplishments in the future.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Leddyman said:


> I think I read somewhere that Danny Farmer is going to have your dog. Just out of curiosity ask him at what age he would run a dog in a derby. I, personally, am with you, let the man run his dog how he wants and more power to him. I just wonder what Mr. Farmer would say about dogs in general. I read an interesting Lardy article on the subject yesterday that made me think about the other thread. He doesn't give an age, just lists some skills that need to be in place before they run any competitions. My dog may age out before we are ready to run a derby.


You are correct. I'll get a call from the people @ Hightest tomm so I'll know what day he'll fly out from Cali to Fargo, ND. It'll be between Mon - Wed. I'm not gonna say right now without asking him 1st about what age he'd run a dog in a derby. I'll talk to him today or tomm and I'll find out. I believe it would be based on skill level but I don't wanna speak out of turn.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

A couple questions for FT folks,

Just curious since I'm new to the game, does anyone know, or know where to find, what the youngest dog to win a derby is?

I realize 8 months isn't "normal" but is it unheard of or just really rare for a pup that young to win a derby?

At what age is it most common to see dogs running/winning the derby? Seems that I've read some wait until close to 18 months and campaign strong for the six months or so before they age out. Is that right?

While I realize everyone has differing opinions, I'm really curious what you all think.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

SLICK said:


> You are correct. I'll get a call from the people @ Hightest tomm so I'll know what day he'll fly out from Cali to Fargo, ND. It'll be between Mon - Wed. I'm not gonna say right now without asking him 1st about what age he'd run a dog in a derby. I'll talk to him today or tomm and I'll find out. I believe it would be based on skill level but I don't wanna speak out of turn.


Is it Hightest Retrievers in Oroville, CA that you're getting your pup from I assume? Being from Northern CA originally, I've heard many good things about them and their dogs...I have two friends that each bought a pup from the same litter a few years back and, while they just hunt them, they both say it's the best dog they've ever owned.

Good luck with your pup!

Rick


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

sheriff said:


> We're still here Slick.
> 
> I'll bet that no one that made a comment was thinking about this dog in particular. However young dogs in general. I hope this gent gets all he wants out of his dog and more.
> 
> Personally I hope he takes the one guys advise and quits after another 5 points. Moves on and trains, trains, trains. If he does this then he will have another FC/AFC in short order.


Maybe. Maybe not about a comment towards this dog in specific. Not gonna try to interpret what people imply on a message board because the message won't always be how it was intended. I'll just make mention that they probably know what they're doing and leave it @ that. I'm not gonna give any advice to another man on how to develop that dog. I believe he might have it figured out.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Sheriff, just wondering why you think that Ammo should quit once she makes the derby list? With her age and talent working for her, why not go for the high point derby dog and then for National Derby Champion before getting into the FC/AFC game? People keep commenting on how the derby can create problems with a dog, and it did slow FC AFC "Dusty" NDC (first win at 9 months?) down as far as not getting his other titles until starting at age 4, but 4 yrs old is still young. Again, just wondering.


----------



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

Slick a lot of people know what there doing and saying/typing on this board....(I'm not one of them)
Ammo is just one *VERY *talented dog with the *RIGHT* training.
Good luck with your new pup....


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

firehouselabs said:


> Sheriff, just wondering why you think that Ammo should quit once she makes the derby list? With her age and talent working for her, why not go for the high point derby dog and then for National Derby Champion before getting into the FC/AFC game? People keep commenting on how the derby can create problems with a dog, and it did slow FC AFC "Dusty" NDC (first win at 9 months?) down as far as not getting his other titles until starting at age 4, but 4 yrs old is still young. Again, just wondering.


Again, it's his dog he can do whatever he wants.

The reason I posted that I hope he stops after making the list is because nothing but bad things are learned at a trial IMO. If his goals are to have the high point derby dog than go for it. However, if he wants another 2 year old FC/AFC I say he better spend the weekends training instead of trialing.

Sounds like a once-in-a-lifetime dog.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Rick_C said:


> Is it Hightest Retrievers in Oroville, CA that you're getting your pup from I assume? Being from Northern CA originally, I've heard many good things about them and their dogs...I have two friends that each bought a pup from the same litter a few years back and, while they just hunt them, they both say it's the best dog they've ever owned.
> 
> Good luck with your pup!
> 
> Rick


Yeah. That Hightest. They've been around for a lil while from what I've been told.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jakester12 said:


> Slick a lot of people know what they're doing and saying/typing on this board....(I'm not one of them)
> Ammo is just one *VERY *talented dog with the *RIGHT* training.
> Good luck with your new pup....


I'm aware of all of that. My point remains that they had a FC-AFC dog @ 2. You don't just get that by a fluke chance.


----------



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

I guess that dog was a *VERY* talented dog with the *RIGHT* training too then.....
Again Congrats to Bill,Micki, and Ammo!!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Rick_C said:


> A couple questions for FT folks,
> 
> Just curious since I'm new to the game, does anyone know, or know where to find, what the youngest dog to win a derby is?
> 
> ...


Rick, Those are Very Good Questions. It would be interesting to know at what ages the Top 2008 Derby Dogs started their careers.


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Rick, Those are Very Good Questions. It would be interesting to know at what ages the Top 2008 Derby Dogs started their career.



Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz "Louie" started his derby career at 12 months old and made the derby list at 13 months old. He finished up with 58 pts in 30 trials.

I think that you will find that "most" derby dogs start their career at around 18 months old. You definitly have a very talented and special dog in Ammo...Good luck with her and enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

There are a lot of reasons for Ammo to continue her Derby career and achieve High Point Derby Dog.

First, that puts about 100K on her value according to recent sales of High Point Derby dogs.
An FC/AFC is a phenominal accomplishment, but doesn't come close to putting that kind of value on a dog. There is only one High Point Derby Dog a year and probably 60-80 FC or AFC titles added each year.

Second, she's a chocolate, so maybe double the value of the Natl Derby Champ.

Third, she will have several years to enjoy being an FC/AFC, but only one year to be a High Point Derby and leave her name on a list that marks her as one of the all time greats (at least as a Derby Dog)

Fourth, running Derbies is a lot of fun, and why not see what she can do?

If I had her, and had the time to train and campaign her all over the country to get that NDC Title, I would do it.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Tim West said:


> There are a lot of reasons for Ammo to continue her Derby career and achieve High Point Derby Dog.
> 
> First, that puts about 100K on her value according to recent sales of High Point Derby dogs.
> An FC/AFC is a phenominal accomplishment, but doesn't come close to putting that kind of value on a dog. There is only one High Point Derby Dog a year and probably 60-80 FC or AFC titles added each year.
> ...


Tim,

I respectfully disagree with your point of view on this. 
No issue what Micki is doing with HIS dog, I wish him the best. 

If she were the highest point derby dog ever, valued at 200k, there is basically only 1 person in this game that pays that kind of money. That price and possible purchase would only occur if that person thought the top derby dog was capable of being an NFC.

Once a dog is the NDC, what then ? You can't run derbies past 2, Most people look at longevity in this game. How many lifetime AA points, how many Natl. qualifications, how many Natl. finishes.

From a value and breeding standpoint. Good chocolates are hard to come by. People at the top of the food chain in this game willing to buy a pup from even the best chocolate bitches is harder to find, those willing to give you the full price for those pups, even more scarce.

John


----------



## DMiller (Jan 4, 2006)

Congratulations Micki, Bill and Ammo! Keep up the good work!

I had fun that day at the lake with you and Bob. 

Dave


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Ammo Jams the Derby at the PRTA (Twin Bridges, MT) Field Trial this weekend.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Ammo Jams the Derby at the PRTA (Twin Bridges, MT) Field Trial this weekend.


Nice work once again!!

Tell us about the set ups. I heard the Qual was a bit gimmicy up there, how was the derby??


----------



## ghak99 (Jun 1, 2007)

MoosetoGooseRanch,

I'm curious............Do you have plans of chasing high point with Ammo or is it back to the grind after you're on the list with bigger goals ahead? 





Either way........nice work!


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats on The Jam Bill and Micki! Ammo sure seems like a specail dog. I dove over on saturday to watch the Derby in hopes of seeing what I need to train for, and to see that little wonder dog of yours run of course. But when they decided not to start until Sunday, I had to bail.

Congrats! and Good luck in the future.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I saw Ammo run this weekend at Twin and she is trully a special dog. Bill and Micki have done a great job with Ammo. Congratulations.
Marie


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Everyone! 
It was nice meeting you Marie. 
Sorry we missed you Frenchy. 

I'm curious............Do you have plans of chasing high point with Ammo or is it back to the grind after you're on the list with bigger goals ahead? 
Either way........nice work![/quote]

We will see where the Good Lord takes us. I will have to say that there hasn't been any Grind.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Russell Archer said:


> Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz "Louie" started his derby career at 12 months old and made the derby list at 13 months old. He finished up with 58 pts in 30 trials.
> 
> I think that you will find that "most" derby dogs start their career at around 18 months old. You definitly have a very talented and special dog in Ammo...Good luck with her and enjoy the ride!!


Russell & Olga, Congratulations on your Derby Success! It sounds like it's going to be close this year for the High Point Title. 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Russell Archer*  
_http://www.working-retriever.com/ret.../hiderby2.html_

DOA = Date Aged Out of Derby
*Name of Dog, Sex/Breed ---------------- DAO ------- Owner(s) ------------Points*
BLUEGOOSE'S PASSON FOR JAZZ, LM -----06/08/08 -- Olga & Russell Archer ----57
CHOPPER'S RX WIN WIN, LF ------------- 06/04/08 ---Robert & Joanne Crabb --44
SEASIDE'S PELICAN PETE , LM ----------- 01/27/08 -- Robert Zylla ---- --------39
TAYLORLAB CALUMET'S BIG BLUE, LM -----02/16/08 -- Hal & Sharon Gierman ---38
ROCKY HILLS WIN-FOR-ME, LF ------------01/25/08 -- Michael Page -----------35
LANDRYS LONE STAR RANGER, LM -------- 04/24/08 -- Francis Landry --------- 34
SEASIDE'S GET THE PARTY STARTED, LF - 04/06/08 -- Michael Ballezzi --------- 34
DYNA SUPER GLIDE, LF ------------------ 06/04/08 -- M Bell & S Kompf ------- 32
MAGIC TRICK'S DAVID COPPERFIELD, LM -- 05/10/08 -- David Aul ------------- 31
SEASIDE'S THOMAS THE TANK, LM ------- 04/06/08 -- Frank & Rita Jones ------ 31
UN PETIT PEU CANAILLE, LF -------------- 09/10/08 -- Lee & Rose Jolley ------ 30
HARDSCRABBLE ROXIE MCBUNN, LF ------- 06/10/08 -- William Benson --------- 28
ROAD WARRIORS DURAMAX, LM ---------- 05/30/08 -- Randy Cowin ----------- 27


Will 57 points hold up for top derby dog? Looks like the top 12 on the WRC derby list aged out prior to the National Amateur break. I just updated the list which now includes Lee Jolley’s derby dog. She has added 13 points in her last 4 trials. If she continues to average 3.25 points pre trial with 8 trials left to run it could be close.

In the trivia department the last time 57 point would have been good for high point derby dog was 1993 when Ronfleaux was high point with 48 points. Interesting that Ronfleaux was also owned by Lee Jolley.
__________________
Jim Pickering


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Placed 3rd this weekend and 1 point from The Derby List.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Congratulations. Pretty amazing performance.


----------



## JK Payne (Oct 18, 2005)

Congratulations to Ammo - A very special girl and to Bill and Micki two very special people. 

John and Kerri


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Been awhile since I posted, Interesting thread, alot of people here have had FC and AFC's. Alot of them have trained them personally too. I can attest that the caliber of the dog needed to attain those titles is one that handles the concepts early and deals with pressure. YOu obviously have a special dog! I had one too, my advice is to get involved with a good amateur group and work your training with her methodically, teach foundations well (have pro's look over her development often), take your time, dont chase NDC unless you are wealthy. There will be several derby dogs that shine like yours each year, some will be pro trained and some by owners. The advantage goes to the pro but, you can make a wonderful name for yourself if you do it yourself. I respect that!

Learn the concepts for All age work and set your standards high, don't move forward in training becasue she shows ability to handle things well in a week, ensure its learned. Remember she is a female and moodiness goes with that. I noticed my females would always be impossible to beat a week before thier heat cycle. Prepare for a different dog when she goes into heat.

Have fun and don't sweat a screw up at a trial. Mistakes will be made, its how you handle them that shows so much more. Take some time to judge and work trials it will set your sights on a higher standard.

Enjoy that a prodigy does not happen to eveyone and cherish it, they do get injured and hurt if you push too hard, sometimes you can ruin them with your ambition. Good luck and congratulations.


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

A couple dogs come to mind reading this thread. Willie was the high point derby dog in 92. He went on to win the Nat Open in 97 and was high point am dog in 98. Ms Judy had Trumarcs Ziparoo.......FC AFC @ 22 months. Worth mentioning that both dogs were primarily trained and handled by Amature females.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Ammo Placed 3rd at the Northern Utah Retriever Club Derby July 25-27 2008. Only 4 dogs did the test in the Fourth Series. The short bird was giving the dogs the most trouble. Some of the dogs did not check down after climbing up the hill to the short bird. They would end up working their way to the long bird. It was a difficult tight 2 down the shore. Ammo had a hunt on the short bird as most did. However, she knew where the long bird was as she put her nose on it. 
The Third place finish gave Ammo 9 derby points at 8 months old.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats! Impressive an 8 month old puppy with a record like that!!!!


----------



## Jon Couch (Jan 2, 2008)

*WAY-DA-GO AMMO!!!!!!!!!* Bill and Micki you guys have done an outstanding job with a wonderful little chocolate girl!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Congrats again!



Starting to notice a pattern here!



Richard


----------

